# canyon report



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

departed at 0300 yesterday for a rip south of the spur. Hiltons was close about 5 miles off the mark. Tons of small weed mats and lots of scattered grass north of the rip. 0/1 on billfish and 12 phins in the boat all decent chickens (small gaffers) no wahoo bite or tuna seen. Fished a large hardtail for about 10 minutes before he got slaughtered behind the boat Assuming a blue but mystery bite none the less. 200 NM round trip.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Good report! Hilton was probably dead on the money. Remember that there is a current, wind and waves. The time between Hiltons satellite shots and when you got there, the current, wind and waves do their thing and move things around. So you need to add them into your calculations on where "the" spot is.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Seems hard tails was to go to bait at the spur yesterday. And your catch will make some great mahi tacos for a Sunday afternoon lunch.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Kim said:


> Good report! Hilton was probably dead on the money. Remember that there is a current, wind and waves. The time between Hiltons satellite shots and when you got there, the current, wind and waves do their thing and move things around. So you need to add them into your calculations on where "the" spot is.


I think the majority of us that have billfished for longer than a week know that...


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Half Hitch FB says the wahoo bite is INSANE HOT! :whistling:


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Shhh!!! No wahoo , tuna , dolphin, or billfish out there.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work mike, I was really surprised that line down there didn't produce better but I guess with 50 boats hammering it the fish just weren't fired up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Well the report was short and to the point. Kinda liked it.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

